#  Alternativmedizin >   Nie Durst >

## Pia

Hallo, 
ich pflege meinen Vater der nach einem Schlaganfall halbseitig gelähmt ist und nicht mehr sprechen kann. Ein großes Problem stellt die tägliche Trinkmenge dar. Um die immer wieder auftretenden Blasenkrämpfe in den Griff zu bekommen müsste mein Vater mindestens 2 Liter pro Tag trinken. Leider kommen wir gerade mal auf gut einen Liter Flüssigkeit pro Tag. Und der besteht zum größten Teil aus Kaffee und Kakao. Wasser mag mein Vater gar nicht mehr trinken. Der Arzt hat vor einiger Zeit die zusätzliche Gabe von 1/2 Ltr. Kochsalzlösung pro Tag per Injektion in die Bauchdecke verordnet. Trotzdem reicht die Trinkmenge leider nicht aus. Nun hätte ich gerne gewußt, ob jemand eine Lösung für ein solches Problem weiß. Gibt es  Naturheilmittel (Globulis?) die Durst machen? Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Wie wär es mit salzhaltiger Nahrung? Die zum Trinken anregt, denn wenn es sehr heiß ist, soll man auch salziges zu sich nehmen um dann genügend zu trinken. 
Milch oder Kakao ist keine Flüßigkeitszufuhr, wurde mir einmal gesagt. Wenn er kein Wasser trinkt, dann gib ihm doch Tee oder Säfte. Wasser schmeckt fad und würde mich auch nicht zum Trinken reizen.
Hilft auch Tee und Saft nicht und er trinkt zu wenig, dann kann es passieren, dass er per Infusion seine benötigte Flüßigkeit bekommen muss.

----------


## Christiane

Isst er gerne Suppen? Darüber deckt man ja auch einen guten Teil seines Flüssigkeitsbedarfes.

----------


## Pia

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
vielen Dank für eure Anregungen. Salzhaltige Nahrung hab ich auch schon mal probiert. Da Salz aber Wasser im Körper bindet und mein Vater Diuretika nehmen muss da seine gelähmte Hälfte sonst "anschwillt" ist das auch keine gute Idee. Ich hab es schon immer mal wieder mit Trinkbrühe versucht. Daran verschluckt er sich aber oft. Das mit den Supppen geht gar nicht da nach seinem Schlaganfall der Schluckreflex weg war. Er musste mühsam wieder antrainiert werden. Zweierlei Konsistenzen (wie in Suppe, Brühe mit Einlage wie Gemüse, Gewürze oder Nudeln) geht überhaupt nicht. Daran sterben innerhalb des ersten Jahres viele die den eigentlichen Schlaganfall überlebt haben. Tee trinkt er Abends eine Tasse. Tagsüber rührt er ihn nicht an. Saft und Saftmischungen in allen Geschmacksrichtungen  haben wir versucht. Vergeblich. Einzig Kakao, warme Milch und Eiscafe trinkt er ganz gerne. Das mit den Infusionen haben wir ja bereits. 1/2 Liter pro Tag zahlt die Kasse. Alles was darüber hinaus geht müssen wir selber zahlen. Den Liter zu 7,57 Euro. Dafür hätte Papa früher wahrscheinlich nen Kasten Bier gekauft... Jetzt sitzt er im Rollstuhl und kriegt Kochsalzlösung durch die Bauchdecke. Es ist zum heulen. Vielen Dank für eure Mühe

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
ich verstehe deine Sorge um deinen Papa und verstehe auch, dass du nach Möglichkeiten suchst, um ihn wieder zum Trinken zu bringen.
Wenn er aber außer den Milchprodukten nichts anderes trinkt, dann ist es besser, man gibt die 7,57€ aus und verabreicht die wichtige Flüßigkeit über die Bauchdecke.
Klar ist das sehr viel Geld, aber für die Gesundheit meines Vaters oder eines anderen Familienmitglieds, wäre mir das egal. Ich würde dann an anderer Stelle, die nicht wichtig ist, sparen. 
Es gibt die Lösung schon für 30,75€ 10x1000ml...

----------


## katzograph

Hakko Pia, 
Brühe kann man auch ohne Einlage herstellen, notfalls durch ein Teesieb oder ähnliches schütten. Was ist schlecht an Kakao oder Milch, enthält auch Wasser und ist gleichzeitig auch ein bißchen Nahrung. Eiscafe ist auch ok, ist ebenfalls Flüssigkeit.
Diese Getränke sind natürlich kein voller Ersatz für Wasser, aber besser als gar nichts.
Man kann auch Suppen mit Einlage mit einem Stabmixer so zerkleinern, dass man eine leicht angedickte Suppe erhält. Da sind dann keine zwei Konsistenzen mehr drin. Es gibt auch eine Spanische Gurkensuppe (Gurke = viel Wasser), die man ebenso behandeln kann. Das geht eigentlich mit allen Geschmacksrichtungen und hat den Vorteil, dass man Flüssigkeitsaufnahme mit Nahrung verbinden kann. Außer Salz gibt es nicht viel, was den Durst anregen kann. Hitze kommt nicht in Frage, weil man davon zwar Durst bekommt, aber vorher alles ausgeschwitzt hat. Körperliche Bewegung wie Sport fällt aus verständlichn Gründen auch flach. Übrigens...... Kasten Bier - Bier ist ebenfalls Flüssigkeit und auch noch nahrhaft. Wenn sich Bier mit seinen anderen Medikamenten verträgt, warum nicht ein oder zwei Flaschen Bier am Tag?
Notfalls eben alkoholfreies. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten bloßes Wasser durch andere Getränke zu ersetzen. Größtes Hindernis ist und bleibt aber das gestörte Durstgefühl, das dazu führt, dass zuwenig getrunken wird, da muß man eben immer wieder zum Trinken auffordern. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn es so schwierig ist kann man auch über eine Magensonde nachdenken!

----------


## katzograph

Stimmt, wäre aber für mich das letzte Mittel. Ich würd`s erst noch mal mit Bier und gutem Zureden probieren. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pia

Hallo ihr Lieben,
vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Ratschläge. Suppen "sieben" und mit dem Stabmixer pürieren ist natürlich schon lange an der Tagesordnung weil es anders nicht geht. Für den Eiscafe hab ich jetzt eine kalorienarme Variante ausgetüftel. Das geht ganz gut. Das Pulver aus der Dose mit Vollmilch angerührt hatte mir mit Abstand zu viele Kalorien. Denn zunehmen darf Papa natürlich auch nicht. Sonst kriegen wir "Probleme" mit dem Physiotherapeuten. Bier ist natürlich eine gute Alternative. Der Urologe sagt immer 1 Fläschchen "Kölsch" (wir wohnen ja ganz in der Nähe von Köln) spült wunderbar die Blase. Das Problem hierbei: Bier mag er nur in Gesellschaft seiner "alten Freunde". Wenn er alleine ist rührt er es nicht an. Das Animieren hat bei meiner Mutter derartige Formen angenommen das Papa manchmal aus Protest nichts trinkt weil er es einfach nicht mehr hören kann. Das nimmt teilweise lustige Formen an, zuletzt saßen wir auf der Terrasse und als Mama wieder nicht aufhörte mit "nun trink doch mal" hat Papa aus Protest den Saft in die Blumen gegossen... Da er ja auch nicht sprechen kann, kann er sich verbal ja nicht zur Wehr setzen. Ich versuche im Augenblick einen "Besuchsdienst" zu organisieren damit ein übers andere Wochenende jemand "zu Besuch" kommt damit Papa Gesellschaft zum Bier hat. Für "Notfälle" habe ich aus der Internet-Apotheke jetzt Literflaschen Kochsalzlösung zu 3 Euro und ... das geht laut Rotem Kreuz aber nur in Ausnahmefällen da die Flaschen mindestens 12 Stunden laufen müssen und es weitere ca. 18 Stunden dauert bis der "Wasserbauch" wieder weg ist. Aber immer noch besser als eine Magensonde. Essen kann er ja ganz gut. Noch so einen Entzündungsherd können wir wirklich nicht gebrauchen. Der Urinkatheter durch die Bauchdecke macht uns schon Probleme genug. Aber genau deswegen muss Papa ja viel trinken. Ich danke euch herzlich für eure Tipps
Pia

----------


## Stritzi

Dieses Problem kenne ich zu gut. Mein Vater hatte auch nie Durst und trank viel zu wenig. Er war dann auch ausgetrocknet und bekam zweimal wöchentlich je eine Infusion in der Praxis des Hausarztes verabreicht.  
Er erlitt auch einen Schlaganfall, erholte sich trotz seines hohen Alters von fast 94 Jahren sehr gut. Aber dann plötzlich konnte er auch nicht mehr schlucken. Die Hälfte der Getränke und der Astronautennahrung lief wieder aus dem Mund. Es hätte dann tatsächlich eine Magensonde gelegt werden müssen. Nur, habe ich hier vorgesorgt, meine Eltern hatten rechtzeitig eine Patientenverfügung verfasst, in der ganz klar stand, dass sie z.B. keine Magensonde haben wollten. Mein Vater verstarb dann in sehr kurzer Zeit. 
Nur, sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich das jetzt schreibe, wenn ich lese, wie krank dein Papa ist, kommt bei mir die Frage auf: ist das Leben, das er jetzt hat, noch lebenswert? 
Die Angehörigen sollen immer daran denken, es geht nicht um sie, sondern um den Menschen, der das alles erleiden und aushalten muss.  
Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich als Betreuerin meiner Eltern hier keine Entscheidung fällen musste, dafür bin ich Gott unendlich dankbar. 1 1/2 Jahre später lag dann bei meiner Mutter eine Entscheidung für eine OP an, sie war geistig voll da und erklärte, dass sie sich nicht operieren lassen werde. Sie war auch nicht op-fähig, aber das wusste sie nicht.  
LG

----------


## wheelchairpower

> ist das Leben, das er jetzt hat, noch lebenswert?

 Entschuldige, aber welche Antwort möchtest du darauf hören? Was soll Pia deiner Meinung nach machen?
Soll sie ihn verdursten lassen? 
Tut mir leid, mir fehlt hier jedes Verständnis!

----------

